# Wie Jar-Dateien in NetBeans erstellen?



## JavaAnfänger72 (2. Okt 2016)

Hallo Allerseits, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig !!!
Lässt sich unter NetBeans genauso wie z.B. in Eclipse oder über die 'cmd' eine Jar-Datei erstellen?
Ich habe diese Funktion bisher leider nicht finden können.
Ich weiß das ich über 'Clean and Build' im Ordner 'dist'
welcher im Wurzel der Anwendung angelegt wird eine '.war'
Datei erhalte kann, jedoch enthält die dann das gesamte Projekt.
Ich würde mir gerne eine Jar-Datei erstellen die von mir speziell
ausgewählte Java-class enthält, geht sowas in NetBeans?
Danke für jede hilfreiche Antwort !!!


----------



## JavaAnfänger72 (4. Okt 2016)

Ok, dann gehe ich jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass man in NetBeans keine Jar-Datei erstellen kann.


----------



## mrBrown (4. Okt 2016)

Das eine war und keine jar erstellt wird, liegt an deinem Projekt, Standard ist in Netbeans jar.

Genauso ists Standard, das das gesamte Projekt zu einer jar gepackt wird, das ist allerdings auch in anderen IDEs normal. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du nicht das gesamte Projekt, sondern nur einzelne Teile in der jar?


----------



## JavaAnfänger72 (4. Okt 2016)

Ok, jetzt hat es der JavaAnfänger auch verstanden. 
Ich programmiere eine JavaWeb Applikation und drücke auf 'Clean and Build' und erhalte von NetBeans im dist-Ortner eine War-Datei.
Wenn ich jedoch eine reine Java Applikation programmiere erhalte ich durch 'Clean and Build' im dist-Ortner eine Jar-Datei.


----------



## JuKu (22. Okt 2016)

Genau!

Du kannst das ganze noch vereinfachen / verbessern, wenn du ein automatisches Build & Dependencie Management Tool wie Maven oder Gradle einsetzt.
Beide Tools werden sowohl von Ecclipse, Netbeans, oder auch IntelliJ IDEA unterstützt.


----------

